
Show HN: Circles.app — coordinate your family; organize your life - circlesguy
https://circles.app
======
circlesguy
This might be of interest to HN community: we didn’t use React, Angular or
Vue. We used
[https://github.com/wisercoder/uibuilder](https://github.com/wisercoder/uibuilder)
and an MVC library. Both are simple, tiny libs each no more than 500 lines of
code. We don’t get the point of large js frameworks. React is overrated.

